# هندسة طيران جامة القاهرة



## the7pop (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*اريد معلومات عن القسم *


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
قسم هندسة الطيران جامعة القاهرة هو أقدم قسم هندسة طيران في الشرق الأوسط
يمكنك التقدم للقسم عن طريق الالتحاق بهندسة القاهرة وبعد الدراسة لمدة عام بدون تخصص يمكنك اختيار قسم هندسة الطيران بناءا على التقدير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 سبتمبر 2014)

الدراسة في القسم كباقي اقسام الهندسة لمدة 4 سنوات لا تدرس فيهم إلا التصميم ما عدا كورس صغير لمدة فصل دراسي واحد عن صيانة الطائرات
أرجو من الاخ المهندس السؤال حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## moody050 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

قسم زباله الزباله ...


----------

